# Fishing out of Southport, NC



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Anyone fish offshore out of Southport or surrounding areas? If so are they still getting kings out at the jungle or the fingers? Was down a few weekends ago just off the jungle and only got one 12lbs king but it was a fun day. had quite a few strikes but couldn't get hooked up. Hope to make it back down for another trip soon. Can't wait to get my own boat in the water next year  

Anyone looking for bait, the beaches along Oak Island are loaded with big pogies.

Tight Lines



Tim


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

*The pic*


----------

